# [solved] Xen domU Status "blocked"

## Raze

Bitte dritten Beitrag lesen

Hallo,

ich nutze ( möchte nutzen  :Rolling Eyes:  ) xen mit routed-network, es gelingt mit aber nicht, die domU mit der korrekten IP zu füttern.

Die domU-conf

```
kernel = "/mnt/xen/kernel/vmlinuz"

memory = "768"

name   = "gentoo-host01"

disk = [ 'phy:mapper/xen--hosts-gentoo--host01,sdb1,w' ]

root   = "/dev/sdb1 rw"

vif    = [ 'ip=111.222.333.444,vifname=veth1,mac=00:e0:81:87:4a:9f' ]

on_reboot   = 'restart'

on_crash    = 'restart'
```

Anpassungen an der xend-config.sxp

```

(xend-unix-server yes)

(xend-relocation-server no)

(xend-relocation-hosts-allow '^localhost$ ^localhost\\.localdomain$')

(network-script network-route netdev=eth0)

(vif-script     vif-route)

```

Starte ich die domU wird in der dom0 das Interface veth1 mit der IP von eth0 hinzugefügt ( auch wenn ich das netdev=eth0 aus der xend-config entferne, was mich sehr wundert). Die in der domU in der conf.d/net festgelegte IP wird nicht aufgelegt, was mich aber viel mehr wundert ist dass unter "/etc/udev/rules.d/" keine persistent-netrules angelegt werden, obwohl in der domU eth0 im runlevel default ist.

Es scheint also als ob die domU nicht korrekt "durchstartet". Der Output bei xm console :

```

Using config file "/mnt/xen/config/host01".

Started domain gentoo-host01 (id=14)

Linux version 2.6.32-xen-r1 (root@xen) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP Thu Jun 17 12:06:02 CEST 2010

Command line: root=/dev/sdb1 rw

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  Centaur CentaurHauls

Xen-provided physical RAM map:

 Xen: 0000000000000000 - 0000000030800000 (usable)

last_pfn = 0x30800 max_arch_pfn = 0x80000000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-0000000030800000

(3 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0030000000]

  #0 [0000729000 - 00008b5000]     Xen provided ==> [0000729000 - 00008b5000]

  #1 [0000200000 - 0000708788]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000708788]

  #2 [00008b5000 - 0000a3b000]          PGTABLE ==> [00008b5000 - 0000a3b000]

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00100000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000000 -> 0x00030000

    0: 0x00030800 -> 0x00030800

NR_CPUS:32 nr_cpumask_bits:32 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 17 pages/cpu @ffff880001c2f000 s39256 r8192 d22184 u69632

pcpu-alloc: s39256 r8192 d22184 u69632 alloc=17*4096

pcpu-alloc: [0] 0

Swapping MFNs for PFN 65f and 1c36 (MFN 212d0e and 213337)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 193892

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdb1 rw

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Initializing CPU#0

Software IO TLB disabled

Memory: 765076k/794624k available (3152k kernel code, 8192k absent, 20880k reserved, 1288k data, 236k init)

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

NR_IRQS:832

Xen reported: 2133.396 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

console [xvc-1] enabled

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4272.66 BogoMIPS (lpj=2136334)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

Brought up 1 CPUs

PCI: Fatal: No config space access function found

PCI: setting up Xen PCI frontend stub

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

vgaarb: loaded

suspend: event channel 9

xen_mem: Initialising balloon driver.

PCI: System does not support PCI

PCI: System does not support PCI

Switching to clocksource xen

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

IPv4 FIB: Using LC-trie version 0.409

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

platform rtc_cmos: registered platform RTC device (no PNP device found)

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

msgmni has been set to 1536

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Xen virtual console successfully installed as xvc0

Event-channel device installed.

blktap_device_init: blktap device major 254

blktap_ring_init: blktap ring major: 253

Successfully initialized TPM backend driver.

netfront: Initialising virtual ethernet driver.

i8042.c: No controller found.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos rtc_cmos: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

xen-vbd: registered block device major 8

blkfront: sdb1: barriers enabled

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

XFS mounting filesystem sdb1

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) on device 8:17.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

```

Last edited by Raze on Tue Aug 10, 2010 12:34 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Raze

Ich kläre es dann selbst auf:

/etc/xen/scripts/network-route

```

-netdev=${netdev:-eth${vifnum}}

+netdev="eth0"

```

Wurde nicht korrekt ersetzt, wurd also auch nicht korrekt durchgeschleift.

----------

## Raze

Nachdem ich nun das System in ein anderes Subnet migriert habe starten die domUs nicht mehr sauber durch. In der xm console sehe ich dass der Bootprozess augenscheinlich sauber durchläuft, allerdings verharrt der Status bei einem "xm list" bei "b" für blocked ( nach kurzem r für running ).

 Am System selbst wurde in der Zwischenzeit nichts mehr geändert, ich verstehe gerade die (Xen-)Welt nicht mehr  :Shocked: 

----------

## Raze

Monolog vierter Teil:

Problem konnte ich nicht ausfindig machen, nur eingrenzen. Alle vorher erstellen VMs waren tot nach dem booten. kA warum. Mit frisch entpackten Stages funktionierts nun wieder.

----------

